# The Russian MI-24/MI-35P Hind Helicopters



## FastTrax (Jun 24, 2021)

www.airforce-technology.com/projects/hind/

www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/row/mi-24.htm

www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/12267/watch-this-russian-mi-35-hind-do-what-no-other-attack-helicopter-can

www.militaryfactory.com/aircraft/detail.php?aircraft_id=70

www.wearethemighty.com/popular/hind-vs-cobra-who-wins/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mil_Mi-24

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Mil_Mi-24_variants


----------

